# June 2002 statistics



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here are the numbers for June.

Total Hits: 3,135,606
Total Unique IP Addresses: 16,281 (up from May @ 14,400)
Hits per Hour: 4,355 average with a max of 13,784
Hits per Day: 104,520 average with a max of 152,498

Lunchtime is still the busiest time around here with about 30,000 hits between 11-2 EST.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

What are the browsers and OSes?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

How about the top ten posters?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

You can get the top ten posters since DBSTalk started by clicking on "members" on the menu above or were you refering to the top 10 of the month?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

*BROWSERS*

MSIE: 91.38 % (882600) 
Netscape: 7.316 % (70661) 
Opera: 0.083 % (804) 
Konqueror: 0 % (0) 
Lynx: 0.010 % (99) 
Other: 0.699 % (6753)

*OS*
Windows: 93.92 % (907115) 
Linux: 0.265 % (2568) 
Mac/PPC: 1.719 % (16609) 
Unknown: 3.958 % (38226)

*TOP 10 POSTERS OF THE MONTH*
Scott Greczkowski 468 
Steve Mehs 407 
jrjcd 390 
Rking401 346 
John Corn 345 
Rage 304 
Chris Blount 300 
James_F 292 
TNGTony 269 
Mark Lamutt 230

*TOP 10 POSTERS ON VB**
Scott Greczkowski 1776 
John Corn 1422 
Steve Mehs 1410 
Chris Blount 1211 
Mark Lamutt 971 
Mark 937 
Rage 811 
jrjcd 686 
TNGTony 534 
Rking401 533

*- Doesnt include posts accumulated on our EZBoard site


----------

